# Etablissement d'une liaison wifi avec une livebox



## fastdenis (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

De passage chez mes parents j'ai voulu établir une connexion wifi de mon ipad 2 64 giga tout neuf avec leur livebox: lorsque l'ipad demande de rentrer le code de la livebox on l'a fait mais où valide t'on ?! il n'y a aucun cartouche pour cela!
Pourtant la livebox de mon père est opérationnelle et je me suis connecté sans problème avec mon macbook air (donc le code est bon)
Merci pour votre aide éventuelle...


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2011)

Au bas de la page 174 du mode d'emploi:
quand la clé wifi est saisie taper sur "rejoindre" que tu trouveras sur ton clavier à droite !


----------

